# Philosophers and their Music



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

I was reading through some of the famous philosophers biographies a couple of days ago, and I happen to discover that some of the most famous philosophers, Rousseau and Nietzche, had been composers of their day as well. I tried to look up some of their compositions on youtube, and I managed to find some that might get a laugh; their by no means great, but I think Nietzche's at least has some merit to it. What do you guys think? Does genius go both ways, or is their music rubbish?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Aside from Rousseau I think they sound pretty good.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Aside from Rousseau I think they sound pretty good.


My sentiments, exactly. I really enjoyed the Nietzche and Adorno pieces quite a bit. Thanks!


----------

